# Forum About Russia Culture and History  do russian women marry african american guys?

## chriscam19

I am just starting the mail order bride thing. I want a russian girl they are so beautiful. But i have never seen a black guy with a russian girl. Do russian ladies date african americans and marry them? Thats all I want to know basically? I am researching their country and I dont know how they feel about interrical dating. I didnt know if they are closed minded like some parts of the US. 
Good Looking Out! 
reply to chriscam19@hotmail.com  
Chris

----------


## Pravit

Be patient, please. You needn't spam your message in four different places on the forum. Right now there aren't that many people on the forums; you can't expect everyone to be online all the time. I'm sure someone who knows more about this will answer you in a little while. Wait a day or so then come back. Is it really so urgent?

----------


## Scorpio

> I am just starting the mail order bride thing. I want a russian girl they are so beautiful. But i have never seen a black guy with a russian girl. Do russian ladies date african americans and marry them? Thats all I want to know basically? I am researching their country and I dont know how they feel about interrical dating. I didnt know if they are closed minded like some parts of the US. 
> Good Looking Out! 
> reply to chriscam19@hotmail.com 
> Chris

 Sometimes they do. All you need is luck   ::

----------


## garmonistka

Aleksander Pushkin was black )).  
I have often heard racist comments from Russians  ::   ::  .  However, I once had this discussion with a Russian and he was horrified I thought a large percentage of Russians were racist, and spoke about the large number of"children of the olympics", the legacy of Russian women dating black athletes.  
Good luck with finding youreself a beautiful and kind wife (and hoping you will be kind to her too  ::  )

----------


## carperdiem

If I am not mistaken, Pushkin's great grandfather on his mothers side was black. His father's ancestry in Russia could be traced back some 600 years. 
This would hardly make Pushin black. I would say he was more of a french vanilla bean off white.  ::

----------


## pookie123

> Be patient, please. You needn't spam your message in four different places on the forum. Right now there aren't that many people on the forums; you can't expect everyone to be online all the time. I'm sure someone who knows more about this will answer you in a little while. Wait a day or so then come back. Is it really so urgent?

 
    you're probably the rudest person i know..there isnt anything wrong with being nice...didn't your parents teach you better?

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Be patient, please. You needn't spam your message in four different places on the forum. Right now there aren't that many people on the forums; you can't expect everyone to be online all the time. I'm sure someone who knows more about this will answer you in a little while. Wait a day or so then come back. Is it really so urgent?   
>     you're probably the rudest person i know..there isnt anything wrong with being nice...didn't your parents teach you better?

 Funny, some would describe me as "charming."  ::  Why did you jump on a post of mine from November? And really, he did spam that message about four times. I think I was fairly polite in that message, though. Don't you have anything better to do besides dig through old posts of mine? Yes, I am rude, and I enjoy it. Besides, hun-hun, that post of yours was pretty rude too.  
Come on Pookie, I know you have a crush on me, you don't have to make it obvious.  ::  You're hiding it by saying you think I'm rude. Come on now.  You don't have to hide your feelings with me.  ::   ::  I know I'm stunningly charming and all, but all the attention is sometimes too much. Sigh...

----------


## pookie123

> Originally Posted by pookie123        Originally Posted by Pravit  Be patient, please. You needn't spam your message in four different places on the forum. Right now there aren't that many people on the forums; you can't expect everyone to be online all the time. I'm sure someone who knows more about this will answer you in a little while. Wait a day or so then come back. Is it really so urgent?   
>     you're probably the rudest person i know..there isnt anything wrong with being nice...didn't your parents teach you better?   Funny, some would describe me as "charming."  Why did you jump on a post of mine from November? And really, he did spam that message about four times. I think I was fairly polite in that message, though. Don't you have anything better to do besides dig through old posts of mine? Yes, I am rude, and I enjoy it. Besides, hun-hun, that post of yours was pretty rude too.  
> Come on Pookie, I know you have a crush on me, you don't have to make it obvious.  You're hiding it by saying you think I'm rude. Come on now.  You don't have to hide your feelings with me.   I know I'm stunningly charming and all, but all the attention is sometimes too much. Sigh...

 
     actully i wasnt "digging" for your posts...i just came across it in this board..and haha baby   sorry to break your lil heart...but  nah..i dont have a crush on you.   ::  hurts doesnt it eh? hahaha  ::   ::

----------


## Pravit

> actully i wasnt "digging" for your posts...i just came across it in this board..and haha baby   sorry to break your lil heart...but  nah..i dont have a crush on you.   hurts doesnt it eh? hahaha

 Come on, I know a girl is in love when I see one. You see, I am very good Romancer. 
Isn't this thread kind of way down there now? Well it was... *blows a kiss*

----------


## Tambakis

> Funny, some would describe me as "charming."

  ::  If by charming you mean sarcastic beyond belief at times...which is actually pretty funny.

----------


## Jasper May

Certainly. Pravit's known all over the board as the Romantic Autodidact. Just read some of his poems and be swept away in a rozy, passionate world of lovely Pravitness.

----------


## Pravit

> Funny, some would describe me as "charming."
> 			
> 		   If by charming you mean sarcastic beyond belief at times...which is actually pretty funny.

 I'm glad someone on this forum actually has a sense of humor!  ::    

> Certainly. Pravit's known all over the board as the Romantic Autodidact. Just read some of his poems and be swept away in a rozy, passionate world of lovely Pravitness.

 Oh Jasper, please. Don't tell me you're making eyes at me too. Let's...let's just be friends, alright?   ::

----------


## pookie123

> Originally Posted by pookie123  
>      actully i wasnt "digging" for your posts...i just came across it in this board..and haha baby   sorry to break your lil heart...but  nah..i dont have a crush on you.   hurts doesnt it eh? hahaha     Come on, I know a girl is in love when I see one. You see, I am very good Romancer. 
> Isn't this thread kind of way down there now? Well it was... *blows a kiss*

    ahahahaha   u crack me up!

----------


## Czar Nicholas

> Aleksander Pushkin was black )).

 No, he was 7/8 Russian. That's hardly Black.

----------


## Alexi

> you're probably the rudest person i know..there isnt anything wrong with being nice...didn't your parents teach you better?

 I don't get that...   ::   Pravit, rude? 
Pravit ain't rude, he's just misunderstood. If you want rude, you should check out some of the replies in the Pro/Anti-Stalin forum. 
Leave our Somalian in Exile alone!  :P

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by pookie123  you're probably the rudest person i know..there isnt anything wrong with being nice...didn't your parents teach you better?   I don't get that...    Pravit, rude?

 That was an old post, I think pookie123 realized her mistake long ago.  ::

----------


## Alexi

> Originally Posted by Alexi        Originally Posted by pookie123  you're probably the rudest person i know..there isnt anything wrong with being nice...didn't your parents teach you better?   I don't get that...    Pravit, rude?   That was an old post, I think pookie123 realized her mistake long ago.

 Aw yeah... I really should check the dates some of these posts were made...

----------

